# oh crap, neighbor is getting chickens.. -_-



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont know if you remember a post I made a while back about Uno's jumping fences, he still jumps the fence, mostly to go over to neighbors unfenced area to munch on grass. I always watch him when he's outside to make sure he's not bothering anyone. 

Well last night I've been informed that the neighbor on other side is getting chickens. I am definitely less then thrilled with this, in addition to his love for jumping, Uno has a very high prey drive. He's never actually killed another animal, but he does like to chase them. This whole situation is making me very nerveous and I have a feeling that I may have to install a hotwire. My roomate thought of putting up a lattice thats at least 6 ft high, that way it will at least partially block the view. 

Any ideas?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not a fan of hot wire, they only work if the dog knows they are there before he tries to cross, otherwise he will be over and not wanting to come back.

A good fence is best i think.

(don't forget to ask for any unhatched incubated eggs...... yum yum for the dogs  )


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well I need something for just that side of the fence, plus I'm sharing a house, so I cant spend a ton of money on building a new fence if I'm moving out in a year. This neighbor in particular is a bit nutty to say the least, she doesent like our dogs, because when I let them out to play and they let out few barks while playing, she runs out of the house and starts yelling and cussing at the dogs. When she starts yelling, the dogs run up and start barking at her. There were couple times when I had to hold my tongue because I really wanted to tell her to shut up because the only reason the dogs are barking is because she's barking at them. 
Plus she lets her elderly dog roam the streets unsupervised, even though she has a fenced in yard, I almost hit her dog couple times when he darted in front of my car.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

This is an interesting question because my husband wants to get chickens to keep the ticks in check. He is on a lot of forums where people keep chickens just as bug control (eggs are secondary). I was wondering if dogs automatically chase chickens or can you teach them that chickens are our friends? Shade used to chase birds and I successfully taught him 'no bird' so now he limits himself to squirrels. 

I have heard that chickens can be pretty aggressive so they may be able to handle themselves if Uno jumps the fence and goes after them but it would be nice to hear from someone who has raised chickens and dogs together. 

As far as the neighbor being a jerk......wish I had an answer for that. It seems to be a general human trait!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have had to use a hot wire with Shiloh because she clears a six foot privacy fence in two seconds flat. We don't keep it on because she got popped a few times and has gained respect of the borders. I'm not typically a fan of this type of "tool" for dogs but it's worked. 

Isn't there laws there that they have to post signs about getting chickens and time for people to dispute it, before it can be approved? That's how it is here unless your zoned for livestock....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> We have had to use a hot wire with Shiloh because she clears a six foot privacy fence in two seconds flat. We don't keep it on because she got popped a few times and has gained respect of the borders. I'm not typically a fan of this type of "tool" for dogs but it's worked.
> 
> Isn't there laws there that they have to post signs about getting chickens and time for people to dispute it, before it can be approved? That's how it is here unless your zoned for livestock....


Almost everywhere around here is approved for keeping chickens, even in the middle of the city of Raleigh. There are a few developments that have private covenants that prohibit chickens, but almost all the cities and towns allow them. They are not considered livestock. It has been in the news a lot lately because so many more people are keeping chickens to supplement their food budgets. There are limits on the number you can keep, and whether you can have a rooster.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

chowder said:


> There are limits on the number you can keep, and whether you can have a rooster.


Ugh. Roosters. :\

My crazy aunt keeps chickens. And they crap everywhere...and feathers, everywhere...and I refuse to stay at her house when we visit. Blegh.
The only way I'd ever own chickens is if I owned cows too... Cows graze, move, chickens come in, poop, and refertilize grazed grass. Otherwise, I see no point for having chickens. If she wants a pet, get a cockatiel. Chickens, as far as I'm concerned, are livestock...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Isn't there laws there that they have to post signs about getting chickens and time for people to dispute it, before it can be approved? That's how it is here unless your zoned for livestock....


from what I've heard, they just recently passed an ordinance allowing people to keep chickens within city limits, but they have to be at least 50 ft from the nearest house. No roosters allowed though. Any idea if chickens smell bad? 

natalie, do you know if its possible to run a hotwire on just one side of the fence instead of the whole yard?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

chowder said:


> Almost everywhere around here is approved for keeping chickens, even in the middle of the city of Raleigh. There are a few developments that have private covenants that prohibit chickens, but almost all the cities and towns allow them. They are not considered livestock. It has been in the news a lot lately because so many more people are keeping chickens to supplement their food budgets. There are limits on the number you can keep, and whether you can have a rooster.


We always have other peoples chickens/roosters walking through our yard... The first time Tobi saw it he got a big mouth full of feathers i didn't even see the chicken till he was on top of it, i always joke about dinner when i see them in our yard 

how tall is the fence you have now? i know that even a 6' fence is easily scalable by an athletic dog with a drive to get over it, but putting lattice up won't really cure it either imo... or you can attach inexpensive bamboo or reed fencing, which comes in 6' rolls iirc, to the fence. It is hard for dogs to climb this slick fencing.

Like Natalie said, you can use a hotwire they aren't the best thing imo but for teaching Uno the boundary with the fence it would probably only take him once or twice to figure out that it's no longer an option.



Edit: chickens don't stink terribly if their coop is kept up, if your neighbors are clean people it would only be a noise thing i would be worried about.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

A coop would have to be unbelievably filthy in order to stink so bad that you could smell it. I've had chickens for about 2.5 years and even a rooster for about a year. Knock on wood, I've never gotten a complaint from a neighbor. 

Chickens can actually be quite personable and affectionate. A lot of people keep them as "pets". Mine are pets with a bonus (eggs). I adore my birds. 

























My aunt has chickens and trained her dogs to leave them be. She's got a retriever mix, a Sheltie mix, and a Rat Terrier/Beagle looking mix. Her dogs and birds roam the yard together, share beds on her deck, drink from the same water bowl, etc. Most dogs would probably chase chickens. Most chickens will scatter and flap around like maniacs at the first sight of a predator, which would probably entice most dogs even more. If you can block his view on that side, you should. The lattice may be a good idea, and maybe some fast growing shrubs, even.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We only have the hot wire running along the top of the fence on the inside of the yard. But if Uno can clear the fence without touching the wire it won't do any good.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

the current fence is about 4.5 ft high and he can clear it for the most part, sometimes his back legs will touch the fence and he's leaping over, so I dont know if installing a hotwire may be the best idea since he will be afraid to get back in. 
Thanks for the suggestions, I will be doing some more research.
Rachel- those are some cool looking chickens


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I just noticed this past weekend that my next door neighbor has aquired a rooster. I heard him early in the morning. They are a couple of hundred yards away and the dogs never go there anyway. They don't even pay attention to is crowing.


----------



## Esori (May 7, 2011)

nortknee said:


> Ugh. Roosters. :\
> 
> My crazy aunt keeps chickens. And they crap everywhere...and feathers, everywhere...and I refuse to stay at her house when we visit. Blegh.
> The only way I'd ever own chickens is if I owned cows too... Cows graze, move, chickens come in, poop, and refertilize grazed grass. Otherwise, I see no point for having chickens. *If she wants a pet, get a cockatiel.* Chickens, as far as I'm concerned, are livestock...


YEA COCKATIELS! (sorry, random) Next to dogs they're the best things ever! <3


----------



## Esori (May 7, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> A coop would have to be unbelievably filthy in order to stink so bad that you could smell it. I've had chickens for about 2.5 years and even a rooster for about a year. Knock on wood, I've never gotten a complaint from a neighbor.
> 
> Chickens can actually be quite personable and affectionate. A lot of people keep them as "pets". Mine are pets with a bonus (eggs). I adore my birds.
> 
> ...


Aww, your chickies are so purdy. I hope to have chickens one day. I'm looking at light Brahmas. =)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I want to get some chickens also. I think there cute too, love your chickens.

Uno your fence may be short to do this but I think if you could put a top on it that come back toward your yard at an angle it would keep him from jumping. Does this make sense. I have heard of people doing this for cats where it has worked.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

a hot wire might not keep him in. i would
make the fence taller by adding something.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> I just noticed this past weekend that my next door neighbor has aquired a rooster. I heard him early in the morning. They are a couple of hundred yards away and the dogs never go there anyway. They don't even pay attention to is crowing.


One of my neighbors has a rooster that crows all day long, whenever the mood hits him. They are far enough away that I don't hear him unless I am walking past their house. My dogs also totally ignore the rooster when we walk by him and he crows. I'm not sure they associate it with anything edible!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i've had chickens loose in my yard along
with my cats running around. my dog was taught not to
go after the chickens. i also had a parrot that would walk around the house
with no problems from the dog or cats. you have
to train and socialize, train and socialize.



chowder said:


> I was wondering if dogs automatically chase chickens or can you teach them that chickens are our friends? Shade used to chase birds and I successfully taught him 'no bird' so now he limits himself to squirrels.
> 
> I have heard that chickens can be pretty aggressive so they may be able to handle themselves if Uno jumps the fence and goes after them but it would be nice to hear from someone who has raised chickens and dogs together.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use lattice to distract the dogs a bit. Your fence is very short though you probably would have to build it up and then put lattice across the top. That would be the least expensive route. We had chickens and the dogs did very well with them. They were out in the yard together often. Chicken eat spiders too. And a coop would have to be filthy to smell. Maybe introducing him to them and desensitizing him would be a benefit.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm gonna agree with Rachel. We have some roosters and chickens at work. This is Chicken Little. He came to us as a baby...maybe a few months old. We thought he was a girl, hence the name, but we used to baby him, carry him around on our shoulders....Now? I don't think he realizes he's a chicken/rooster. He is SO affectionate. Comes running when he sees the people he likes, (me and a few others), the visitors can pet him, hold him, get their photos with him, he's SO patient with everyone, and he's funny! He is SO funny! He complains, loudly, if he doesn't get enough attention and if you shake a grab bag of Peanuts at him, he goes crazy and comes running over. He loves peanuts. This chicken has made me absolutely adore chickens. I wish I could take him with me. I'm gonna miss the hell outta this one.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Handsome fella!


----------

